# Tip Top



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok I'm building a rod with a 12 tip. I want a 16 ring. Who knows where I can get them? I have a Batson and Mudhole catalog but dont see any.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Concept-SiC-Concept-Alconite-Tops/BMNAT-Heavy-Spin-Cast-Tops

Page down near bottom, I use a lot of them


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/BMNAT-Med-Heavy-Cast-Spin-Tip-Black-145p2585.htm Listed here to


----------

